# Pitfalls of buying a house?



## sdangelo1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi, 

I am looking at buying a house in Jocotepec. Are there any pitfalls, hidden costs, possible legal issues I should look out for?

Thank you!
Stephanie


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

NUMBER ONE PITFALL: If you're from the U.S., you know that the seller has to fill out pages and pages of information about possible defects, and many other facts about property there. NOT HERE.
You are on your own to discover any problems. Talk to the neighbors; get a good home inspection.
Even so, you may discover stuff you never thought of.

NUMBER TWO: Very few zoning laws and those that exist are often violated, with no consequences.
Your quiet neighbor may sell to a body and paint shop next year. The family restaurant may turn into a nightclub.

THREE: Be sure that you don't take anyone's word for the chain of ownership and who's on the deed. Use the services of a Notario and/or a lawyer before you plunk down your money.

Buen Suerte!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Use the services of a Notario and/or a lawyer before you plunk down your money.
> Buen Suerte!


In Mexico a notario is a lawyer, far elevated from their U.S. counterpart that merely verifies your identity and watches you sign papers. They're certifying that everything is up to snuff, and their services aren't cheap. We ended up paying over two thousand dollars for paperwork on a property purchased for 7K. The Chapala area, with its abundant expat population, may be less traditional, but I've always heard that you want a Notario with a long history in the area and all the connections, preferably third-generation or so. Pick a good one.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> In Mexico a notario is a lawyer, far elevated from their U.S. counterpart that merely verifies your identity and watches you sign papers. They're certifying that everything is up to snuff, and their services aren't cheap. We ended up paying over two thousand dollars for paperwork on a property purchased for 7K. The Chapala area, with its abundant expat population, may be less traditional, but I've always heard that you want a Notario with a long history in the area and all the connections, preferably third-generation or so. Pick a good one.


To add one point, the buyer gets to choose, and pay for, the Notario Publico.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Easy to buy ...... difficult to sell


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

sparks said:


> Easy to buy ...... difficult to sell


Take this to heart!


----------

